# List of Dangerous Sports



## MA-Caver (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice article about the most "dangerous" sports as per number of injuries *reported*. I had to grin that Martial Arts and Caving weren't among the top 10  



> Most Hazardous Sports
> http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=ys-forbeshazards060508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> By Allison Van Dusen, Forbes.com Jun 5, 7:01 pm EDT
> 
> ...



What other sport do you do besides MA (no drinking is NOT a sport... sorry)? 
Are any of the top 10 listed among those that you (or your kids) participate in? 
What do you/they do to try and minimize the risk of injury? Or is getting hurt just part of the game/sport? 

With caving you don't WANT to get hurt. It's a bad place to have it happen. For one it's dirty and for another because of the temperature it's very easy to get hypothermic which in-of-by-itself is a killer if not treated quick enough.  Getting out is hard enough without adding an injury to it and if it's serious enough a couple of dozen or more people have to risk their necks getting you out. No, we try to be as safe as possible and learn "self-rescue" techniques so that more people aren't put at risk.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 8, 2008)

Number one on the Forbes list surprised me.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 8, 2008)

It didn't surprise me; when I first got insurance for my class, the agent very apologetically told me that basketball had the highest injury rate, but had lower insurance rates because it was technically a "non-contact" sport - and that was 9 years ago.  I guess it hasn't changed.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 8, 2008)

I stay away from just about all other sports.  The OCCASSIONAL game of ultimate frisbee....but I don't like dealing with the team.  Mainly because I don't like being responsible for lost points, etc.  If it is just me...I'm only competing against myself and no one can blame me.


----------

